# MTD 5/24 upgrade to 26



## wood_e (Feb 17, 2014)

I bought a well used MTD 5/24 snowblower and the auger pulley gave out. Knowing that the intake housing is rotted badly I bought a 26" auger assembly that was basically brand new.

In adapting this to work I am finding that it lines up well but I needed to space the crank, and auger tensioner to make it work... Not doe with the modding yet but Will I have any issues running this setup? I did a test run and it seemed to operate well, but got bogged down with slush...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It should be fine, but my guess is the 5 HP engine is just too small for the 26" intake. Do you have one of the dreaded dual shaft engines or are you lucky enough to have a single shaft?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO It really does need a bigger engine. If you're just trying get by on the cheap it will work.


----------



## wood_e (Feb 17, 2014)

It's single shaft - Basically I'm trying to fix this snowblower to prove my lady that it was not a bad purchase


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In that case you gotta do what you gotta do. It would be nice if down the road a predator 6.5 "fell" on it or you find a good donor with 6,7, or 8 Hp. 

I would go for the used 8 myself but a new 99 dollar predator 6.5 wouldn't be far behind.


----------



## wood_e (Feb 17, 2014)

I would get a new motor but this one runs pretty well. Always starts on the 2nd pull...

Hopefully tonight I can space the auger tensioner enough to make the belt line up.


----------

